

Win an AR Drone - Dimelo XMas Ruby code contest - thibaut_barrere
http://contest.dimelo.com/

======
thibaut_barrere
english translation:
[http://translate.google.fr/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fcontest....](http://translate.google.fr/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fcontest.dimelo.com%2F&sl=fr&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8)

